# MS Word files opening and closing too slow



## King-Video (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi all on this forum I am new here:wave: 
My problem: Clicked MS word files are opening and closing very slowly. Opening and closing takes 10 seconds.
What could be the reason?:4-dontkno 
Thanks in advance for help
King-Video


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello and Welcome to TSF

Word Slow to Open Documents


----------



## King-Video (Jan 23, 2007)

Many thanks GeekGirl for your reply.
I will try the sugestions offered in the document "Word Slow to Open Documents" you sent on.
Here is some additional info: I have a MS Word file containing Internet-Addreses on my PC. After writing those addresses they will turn to a blue color. Turning to the blue color is this the sign for some kind of linking process
taking place? Could this be the reason for slowing down opening and closing
of all my MS Word files?
Do you have some more thoughts for help reading this new trace?
Many thanks in advance for your reply
King-Video


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

> Turning to the blue color is this the sign for some kind of linking process
> taking place?


I would say they are turning into a hyperlink



> Could this be the reason for slowing down opening and closing
> of all my MS Word files?


No, not IMO


----------

